# Guns and Hoses Tournament dates are finally set!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>After much deliberation, we have arrived at the final dates for the 2008 Guns and Hoses spearfishing tournament! 

Tournament will be July 19th and 20th. Captains meeting on the 18th at 7pm. 

Click the link below for rules and entry forms 
http://www.mbtdivers.com/Spearfishing/G&H08Rules.htm


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I shall be in!!!

Tell fFritz he did good picking the dates.....my hands were piosed over the keyboard ready to unleash a tounge lashing....:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am going to try and get in on this one.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like it might be my first tournament, if only I can figure out which wrecks are beach divable and most likely to hold record fish....I hear the Mass is producing pretty good!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes flyingfishr maybe i will see you there. after the reports this year taken from that location.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/4/2008)*
> 
> Tell fFritz he did good picking the dates.....my hands were piosed over the keyboard ready to unleash a tounge lashing....:letsdrink




:letsparty the 19th is my bday maybe that will bring me some much needed luck


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Those of us who have shot this tourney know why to return, it's all about the fun! Those of you who have not been in this one, getoff your butts and ready the speargun! There is no doubt in my mind that you will fully enjoy yourselves. If you haven't got a ride, just look around. With the price of gas I'm sure the Captains out there are trying to maximize the number of divers to ease the wallet pain.

If you shoot in this tournament, you will have the best time of your life! You will meet awesome people and talk more trash that any one human being should be allowed to talk! It's just simply a great time, get in it and have a freakin' blast!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Count me in. I aint that good yet but maybe luck will be with me.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Can we be out on the water at 6am or is the departure time 6am? Being a weekend, the earlier that we can be out there to beat the boat traffic from the weekend warriorswill be helpfull.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

First diver splash is 6am. You can leave as early as you want to.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Clay???? Arent you going to see if Fritz will make the tourney "largest fish winner take all?" 

Sorry that was low....Guess Im just a little angry right now. Being able to get in the water would sure help that a bit. 

I will be there too even if its just to annoy Chuck and be around diving. BUT....IF I have anything to say about it ....I WILL BE IN to WIN ~


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Lockout (6/6/2008)*Clay???? Being able to get in the water would sure help that a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...I WILL BE IN to WIN ~






You sure are being mean to Mr. Clay.... From what I saw when Clay-Doh took us out, the water made you sick:sick

LMAO


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

This tournament is A LOT of fun! Probably my favorite local spearfishing tournament. 

Don't miss it!!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Reese, that comment was with regard to myself. I PM'd you with the details. Im temporarily out of dive commission. Clays a big boy he knows Im just bustin his balls. Its a northern thing...you wouldnt understand...LOL. 

I will be back in the water intime for the G&H. Im not missing it again this year.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Lockout (6/6/2008)*Clay???? Arent you going to see if Fritz will make the tourney "largest fish winner take all?"


No, I will just accept whatever tournament rules they have, and not be a :reallycrying baby and try to vote to change em.....okeoke

Haa haa Brian...I think I got yer smart ass REAL good on that one!!! Hee hee

Hope your back in action soon.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, it's time for the trash talking to officially begin! :shedevil


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Im not crying Clay...Im whining....there is a difference you know???


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hee hee..I here ya! :letsdrink


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Crap, I'll still be up in MN for the tourney. I'm really going to miss going out for this one. Had hoped that G&Hoses would be after I graduate the academy on 7/25/08. 

I have only 1 request for all you degenerates..... leave at least 1 endangered/extinct/non-existent red snapper in the water for me. :banghead:banghead

For all of you who get in this one, enjoy!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

If you boys want to save some money, just give Chunky Luv your entry fee now so you donthave to split the gas. Its going our way at the end anyway!!!!!!!!!!!:Flipbird


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah man! What Brandy said!!!!:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (6/11/2008)*If you boys want to save some money, just give Chunky Luv your entry fee now so you donthave to split the gas. Its going our way at the end anyway!!!!!!!!!!!:Flipbird


Holy Crap, Brandy is back from the dead.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Well all the trash talking is getting you guys no where I'm the only one that has registered for this thing. so all I have to shoot minow and win !!!!!!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang I was going to get in this one but i will be in colorado that week!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well...this sucks. I just read your rules, and found this....<P class=MsoNormal>*4<SPAN style="COLOR: black">. All SCUBA Divers must ensure that all equipment is in safe working order. All participants are responsible for their own safety. *<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Looks Like I aint gonna be in this one unless you guys are runnin me a line of credit for a new reg, BC, and computer! I mean come on, it's all working....barely....but SAFE? oke<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Lookin foward to it man! ANd only $35 entry fee! Is it 3 places for each fish, or 1 place for each fish Jim?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/19/2008)*Well...this sucks. I just read your rules, and found this....<P class=MsoNormal>*4<SPAN style="COLOR: black">. All SCUBA Divers must ensure that all equipment is in safe working order. All participants are responsible for their own safety. *<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Looks Like I aint gonna be in this one unless you guys are runnin me a line of credit for a new reg, BC, and computer! I mean come on, it's all working....barely....but SAFE? oke<P class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Lookin foward to it man! ANd only $35 entry fee! Is it 3 places for each fish, or 1 place for each fish Jim?


<P class=MsoNormal>Dang Clay,<P class=MsoNormal>I guess I am out too. With all my hose failures and everything else, I don't know if I meet that condition. I don't know how a boat full of us yahoos are going to get any fish with our "barely working" gear. But, karma is on our side. I can feel it.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

BAD NEWS CLAY.....I just left the doctors office Friday and he is going to clear me the Friday of the tourney to dive. Good news for you is ....unless you need another T-Shirt (which would be great instead of those bare chested pics you post) youget to saveyour entry fee causeConda and I arecoming home with all the prizes. I just felt it was fair to tell you up front. Didnt want you to get your hopes up like all those 2nd tier players who get a chubber for a win when ever Tiger Woods isnt in the field. 

PS - Thanks to Fritz who advised me to give DAN a call for the medical advice. It definately helped. Went from 6 months to 2. Not a bad compromise. :usaflag


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Lockout. Is this a result from the trip you took with us to the 'O'? What didDAN and the DR.say? Hope you are ok.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes Sniper I guess in a way it is related to that trip. Turns out that the sickness I felt was directly correlating to the fact that my heart was not getting any blood. I ended up having a heart attack May 29th (If you can believe that @#$%). Had blockage caused by heritary issues. When your heart doesnt get any blood it causes issues. Anyway, its fixed and Ive got meds. Feel better than I have in a long time. Initially they told me that I couldnt dive for 6 months to a year but after talking with Fritz, he told me to call DAN which I did. They wrote me some info which I shared with the doctor and that coupled with my fast recovery looks like I will be back in the water by the tourney. Truth be told, Id go now but my women and dive partner wont let it happen. I should have known that day we all dove that something was wrong. Actually I did butI couldnt figure out what. At least I made the right decision not to go back in that day.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Lockout, I've never met you and don't really know your situation, but from reading your last post here, I'm glad that things are working out for you and you are getting your health in order. Hopefully you'll be up and running/diving here in no time. Good job fixing the ticker!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Lockout (6/22/2008)*Yes Sniper I guess in a way it is related to that trip. Turns out that the sickness I felt was directly correlating to the fact that my heart was not getting any blood. I ended up having a heart attack May 29th (If you can believe that @#$%). Had blockage caused by heritary issues. When your heart doesnt get any blood it causes issues. Anyway, its fixed and Ive got meds. Feel better than I have in a long time. Initially they told me that I couldnt dive for 6 months to a year but after talking with Fritz, he told me to call DAN which I did. They wrote me some info which I shared with the doctor and that coupled with my fast recovery looks like I will be back in the water by the tourney. Truth be told, Id go now but my women and dive partner wont let it happen. I should have known that day we all dove that something was wrong. Actually I did butI couldnt figure out what. At least I made the right decision not to go back in that day.


Man, what a story. Glad that everything has worked itself out and you can get back in the water. I would not know what to do with myself if someone told me I could not get back in the water for 6-12 months. I would probably go mad. Hope to see ya at the tourney.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Well thanks man. I definately appreciate the good wishes. Not much situation really. Im 37 in good health (so I thought) and physical condition BUT...I had a heart attack a couple weeks ago. Recovered quick with a little help from the doc and now Im ready to dive....There are fish to be shot and Im wanting to do my part. 

I hope this helps others cause if this can happen to me it can happen to anybody. I didnt smoke or anything bad. Just family genes I guess. IF you ever feel anything and it dont seem right get to the doctor and have them check it out. But I warn you....IT SUCKS SITTING IN THE HOSPITAL ....They make you stay in there for 5 days....I will never make a week in prison. I dont like the cage. That stressed me out more than the heart condition. :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad your feelin better Brian! YOu will be just one more entry fee for Team Chunky Love to collect in the winnings!!! :moon


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

HEY, I didn't see a spadefish category! Now what the shit am I supposed to shoot?:banghead


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (6/22/2008)*HEY, I didn't see a spadefish category! Now what the shit am I supposed to shoot?:banghead


Just shoot em and make your own tourney category. I'll give you an award of some kind. But just make sure that you focus only on Spadefish. Pay no attention to the other large species out there. I need all the help I can get. I'll tell you what, you focus on the spades and when it get's all the other fish in a frenzy, I'll pop the larger fish that do count for the tourney. Sound like a plan.:letsdrink


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel like I'm getting the short end of that deal Jon, not saying it won't happen that way though!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting in this. I have a boat just need a cpl divers.



Edit: And that's my birthday so that means i automatically get a bunch of prizes right?


----------

